# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Winkens (Oosterhout)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Winkens

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk dr. Winkens/ dr. de Haas, Oosterhout

Adres: Bosstraat 31, Oosterhout

Website: www.dehaaswinkens.praktijkinfo.nl/


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Winkens*

----------

